# New tank...added "CYCLE"



## markygail (Oct 10, 2003)

guys, i have a 75gall tank, it is anew tank setup and ive added "cycle" just now, when can i add my rbp's? i dont have any kinds of tester here with me.

thanx


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2003)

Nope, The tank isn't cycled yet.

Cycle, (if it ever works) is supposed to be a bacterial culture that jumpstarts your bio-filtration system. Essentially, alot of microscopic bugs that like to eat the fishes' waste. They keep the fish from poisoning themselves on their own waste.

If you dumped the contents of the bottle into an empty tank, the bugs probably had nothing to eat and vanished. The first thing you will need to do is find a source of fish waste, some people add ammonium hydroxide, I just add a school of cheap feeder guppies (most people use feeder goldfish) that will end up being eaten in the end, anyway.

Once they have been living there a few days, there should be enough fish waste in the tank for the bacteria from the Bio-Spira or Cycle to feed on and begin establishing the bio-filtration in the tank.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Cycle







Bio-spira


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

yes, cycle is garbage. what you have to do is add some goldfish to the tank and buy a test kit for ammonia,nitrite and nitrate.

you want the ammonia to peak and nitrite to peak and then drop to zero. you should only have levels of nitrate, thats when you know its cycled.

with biospira you never see the ammonia and nitrite peak, so its safe to add fish at the same time


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

If you are going to invest in fish, I suggest you purchase a testkit.


----------



## markygail (Oct 10, 2003)

guys, ive added some salt in my tank. i did 3 tbsp for my 75gall. is it ok? i mean is it safe to use with cycle?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

markygail said:


> guys, ive added some salt in my tank. i did 3 tbsp for my 75gall. is it ok? i mean is it safe to use with cycle?


Why would you add salt...r u healing a fish...??? 
The only thing that will help is opld filter media or old rocks out of an existing tank or add feeders to create bacteria....Or go get yourself some Bio-spira it will have your tank cycled in 24 hours..
Sorry bro cycle dont do sh*t







it just prolongs the cycle longer
You may want to do a minimal water change ...maybe...I dont know for a fact..
Don we need help


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

cycle didnt do anything for my tank either. Salt will help reduce the nitrite toxicity to the piranha. The amount of aquarium salt youre supposed to add vaires from different brands so whatever the instruction say on the box. What ever amount it tells you to add for freshwater fish reduce it by 10-20% to be on the safe side. Dont forget that salt does not evaporate so you have to remember how much is in the tank so you dont put too much in.


----------



## markygail (Oct 10, 2003)

ive added salt because i want the parasites and other bad bacterias to be killed. i want my rbp's on the safe side when i put them in. anyway, i hope that cycle could do good to me. ive also added one feeder fish. is that enough? or should i add more?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

markygail said:


> ive added salt because i want the parasites and other bad bacterias to be killed. i want my rbp's on the safe side when i put them in. anyway, i hope that cycle could do good to me. ive also added one feeder fish. is that enough? or should i add more?


 throw about a dozen in there


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

12 or more for sure. I am still waiting for my 200g to be ready for my shoal. I have about 110 fish in it right now.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

the more goldfish you use the cycle the tank, the faster it cycles. Go with 25 of the largest feeders you can find. To speed it up even more, feed them heavily too.


----------



## markygail (Oct 10, 2003)

what will most likely to happen if u put my fishes to my uncycled tank?


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

Cycle








First understand a couple of things...
Can you put yoru p in there now? Sure...the worst that can happen is your fish dies. Now...I haven't had that happen...but alot of people have.
I cycle my tank before putting in my prize fishies. I like 'em..lol (expensive)
IF you want to cycle your tank before putting them in... put 20 gold fish in it.
Possible take and place gravel from an already established tank.(friend or other tank you have). Put the gravel in a sock...or 3..(more the merrier).
Place it in the tank on the UGF's or near a very circulated area.
If possible...use a filter from an already established tank in your new tank.
Then the Bacteria stuff the fellas are talking about will be in that filter and on those rocks. 
When you add the goldfish....they will pee and poop and that = food for the bacteria. Now your getting somewhere.
Soon ( i imagine in 10 days if you follow those directions or less) you will have a tank worthy of your P's.
You will see your tank cloud up horribly...you may think it will never end...
But hang in there... it will clear up and then you can put your p's in.
The tank clouding up is natural. It means that concentrates of stuff are attempting to get normal...whatever that is..lol.
Be nice to your P's......
and good luck....Later...Str8


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2003)

markygail said:


> what will most likely to happen if u put my fishes to my uncycled tank?


 They could die or suffer damage to their gills from being 'burned' by ammonia.

Because fish live in large volumes of fresh water, the fish have evolved under circumstances where they can excrete straight ammonia, which is very toxic to them. But just like when I pee in the town's swimming pool, fish are contained in a glass box and are stuck swimming around with their waste. Now they are being affected by the ammonia they are excreting.

The point of cycling is to establish a large colony of bacteria that "eat" the ammonia and nitrite so that the fish isn't swimming in his own toxic waste.


----------

